# Electric Fire at Power Pole



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

It's amazing how much smoke they can fit into something.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> It's amazing how much smoke they can fit into something.



That's why we call it _magic_ smoke. :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> That's why we call it _magic_ smoke. :whistling2:


This is from those video's that joe put up..:thumbsup:

How fast is fire in your house?


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

the main hv disconnect/breaker are not suppose to trip if short-circuit occur on secondary of xfmr?? :blink:


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

I Think I'd need to change my shorts!  And the POCO guy doesn't even flinch!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Joe Tedesco said:


>


 That is pretty cool. I saw it several years ago.:thumbsup:


----------



## ColoradoMaster3768 (Jan 16, 2010)

oliquir said:


> the main hv disconnect/breaker are not suppose to trip if short-circuit occur on secondary of xfmr?? :blink:


No, not normally—however, it is dependent on how the overcurrent protection scheme is coordinated upstream of the fault. (I have seen that happen on an older system where the secondary circuit breakers were the old series-trip, dash-pot units, and the upstream 12,470 volt feeder was protected by extremely inverse relays.) But, as you can see in this case, the primary fuses at the cans themselves didn't "blow"—the lineman had to pull them. The upstream overcurrent protection scheme simply saw the fault as a load.

I remember working a dual feeder lockout in operations several years ago. It was caused by a tap-level fault on some one-ought distribution cable.

The crews found the distribution loop "protected" with 200 Amp fuses. When I asked Engineering why they had specified 200 Amp fuses, I was told that they did so in order to better coordinate with the trip settings on the feeders. About which I thought, they nailed that one, when the fuses blow the feeders go. No doubt, being in operations and having to deal with the several thousand customers who lost power when the feeders locked-out, a command decision was made to change _that_ "stuff" in short order.


----------

